# Two boys in Central California



## Imthemomma (Nov 29, 2012)

I was given a pregnant mom a while back and we ended up with 6 babies. Out of them I have two little boys that need a home. They were born January 26, so they are just about ready for their new homes. They would be good for maybe a first time rat owner, because ive handled them since birth. They are so tame and friendly. Im located in central california in the central valley and im willing to drive them some if needed. Id like them to find a really good home. I have several craigslist ads going with a rehoming fee to ensure they dont end up as food. But would feel so much better if someone on here would take them. No matter what they will have a home with me but im afraid i wont be able to give everyone the attention that they need. 

























A few pics took last weekend.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmberDockens (Jul 9, 2012)

I live in taft, and am looking for some rats <3
what is the homing fee and do they come with a cage / waterbottle?


----------

